# Squirrels Cutting Early this Year



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Squirrel season opens in TN in about 2 weeks but I have noticed they are cutting mast earlier than normal. They are wearing out my mockernut hickories in the holler, a white oak up by my shop, and some dogwoods around the edges of the yard. Don't know what this means if anything but it is a month or so earlier than usual. Got the squirrel rifle out the other day to check zero etc and it is ready. Any of yall getting ready for squirrel season. Here is a pix from a past season. TTT


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

When I hunted squirrels a lot, we here in Eastern Ok. would look for labor day to start huntin mast.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Our season came in August 1st and this morning was the first time we seen any in hickories. There was a tree or two that you could see they cut a few but this AM they were in them thick and we got 3 and missed 1 out of hickories. How many are you allowed there? 5 is are limit. We have reds and greys in some areas and this AM we had a mixed bag of 2 each. Still got a ton of leaves so most of us use shotguns here till about mid September or so.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Our limit is 10/day and the season runs from the last of August to the end of February. I have limited out a few times but usually get 2-3 per outing. We fry the young ones and usually make a mulligan or squirrel and dumplings with the older ones. Not too many people bother hunting squirrels anymore it seems. I always liked to use a .22 rifle as it helps hone my woodsmanship and shooting skills. It does take a decent .22 to be consistently accurate for headshots. Another pic-I use my alpenstock as a portable field rest in addition to a myriad of other uses. TTT


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

What is your walking stick made from? Cedar maybe?


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

I have several but the one in the pic is probably used the most. I am not for sure but I think it is a sugar maple-or possibly a red maple. It has been awhile since I made it and I can't identify the wood readily now. TTT


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice pics. Tell me about your gun's barrel. Thanks


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Tobster it is a Volquartsen 'muzzle weighted' barrel. The contour matches the standard 10/22 barrel contour until it clears the forearm and then bumps up to .920(I think) for 5-6inches. Thus it is not as heavy as a full length bull barrel and the extra mass on the end is supposed to help with balance and accuracy. Whatever- at any rate it works!-it is pretty much my most accurate .22 with most any ammo I choose. I use Rem subsonic primarily for squirrel hunting. I have seen a few of these barrels on the net but it seems it was never too popular-don't know if they still make it or not. I bought this one in about 1993 or so. TTT


----------

